# Wierd Belarc Advisor problem



## yrralrellim (Jan 6, 2016)

My PC was upgraded directly from Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit) to Windows 10. Probably a bug in the Belarc software but wondering if anyone else reports this problem: Belarc Advisor profile "says" operating system is windows 8.1 but 8.1 (or even 8) has never been installed on this pc. Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Has the software been updated to the latest version?


----------



## yrralrellim (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes, just downloaded Belarc installation software this morning and allowed it to update all of its definitions. It also shows one missing security update on my profile but that too is only for Win 8.1


----------



## yrralrellim (Jan 6, 2016)

I'll live with it!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Where in Belarc does it show you what you're talking about? Can you post a screen shot?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

my W7 to W10 upgrade shows as 
Windows 10 (x64) (build 10586)

never had 8/8.1 on the PC


----------

